# Vorschau auf die Advanced Photoshop 01/12



## Markus Kolletzky (7. Dezember 2011)

Auch im neuen Jahr wird es die Advanced Photoshop in eure Regale schaffen. Die Themen sind diesmal:

* Advanced Photoshop 01/12*




*Features/ Portrait*

Im Portrait: Serial Cut
Ratgeber: Tüten, Schachteln & Flakons
Technik-Tipp: Guter Laser-Ausdruck
Technik im Fokus: Pinselspitzen in CS5
Photoshop CS4 und CS5 besser beherrschen: Textfunktionen – Teil 1

*Workshops*

In Stein gemeißelt
Technische Illustrationen für Fortgeschrittene
Abwedeln & Nachbelichten
Filmreife Webseitengestaltung
Wallpaper für iPad und iPhone gestalten
Low Budget-Car Photography
Hong Kong [3.0]
Logo-Design im 3D-Look

*Webdisk-Inhalte  *


Alle verfügbaren Projektdateien zum Nachbau unserer Workshops
Auszug aus dem Videotraining Die Tricks der Photoshop-Profis 2 von und mit Tilo Gockel, Tom Krieger, Frank Melech, Matthias Schwaighofer und Peter Rudolph, produziert von Galileo  	
20 hochauflösende Modelfotos aus unseren eigenen Archiven
Pinselspitzen im Tintenlook von Fudgegraphics
vielseitig einsetzbare Steinstrukturen aus unseren Archiven
sowie Muster, Wallpaper, Farbverläufe und Farbpaletten auch aus unseren Archiven


----------

